

Ask HN: Best healthcare apps - drdal

Hi all,<p>Which apps in the healthcare field right now are creating the biggest amount of buzz?  I&#x27;d love to stay on top this kind of technology so if anyone can recommend a website for me to get info like this, it&#x27;d be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!<p>Dal
======
thetylerhayes
Healthcare is huge. Buzz is subjective. Any specific type of thing you're
interested in? Are you actually looking for successful apps or just those in
the news at the moment? If the latter, following TechCrunch writers who cover
health tech should suffice.

Otherwise, good place to start researching: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-
some-digital-health-startups-i...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-digital-
health-startups-in-San-Francisco)

